# Auditing E/M services



## AuditU (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have any productivity standards on the number of charts that should be audited in an hour?

Of course this is in a perfect world with perfect charts, but any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks,
J


----------



## krssy70 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cant really say, each facility is different. It depends on if you are the outside auditor or the internal auditor. Is your information all ready for you, where all you have to do is sit down and begin your audit. How many providers do you have, and how many charts are you going to be doing per provider. There is so much to do prior to beginning your audit. But I can say that if everything is previously done for you, And lets say you have 5 providers, and you are auditing 10 charts per provider. Then it shouldn't take more than 8 hours. 

hope that helps,
Kristen


----------

